# Motorcyclists: WEAR A FACE SHIELD



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

A community service announcement from Pavement Muncher, Shaolinwind.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad you had one, how do you feel?
Terry


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Glad you had one, how do you feel?
> Terry


 
In significant pain.  I lent my sister my leather jacket last time she was here.  The jeans did a good job, I only had some bad knee scrapes.  My hands and forearms are tore the hell up.  

BUT..  I walked away.  And I'm still cute as hell.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> In significant pain. I lent my sister my leather jacket last time she was here. The jeans did a good job, I only had some bad knee scrapes. My hands and forearms are tore the hell up.
> 
> BUT.. I walked away. And I'm still cute as hell.


 
Well being as cute as hell is more important than any pain you could be in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 11, 2006)

What the hell happened!!?? Glad you are ok.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> And I'm still cute as hell.


Oh, and here I thought that was you in your avatar...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> What the hell happened!!?? Glad you are ok.


 
A truck spilled some pallettes on rt 80.  I swerved away from one, to meet a chunk of another.  The road was TRASHED.  There was no where to go to get away from the flotsam.  I was ejected from the bike, probably rolled a hundered or so feet.  I was in shock and it was a while before I noticed much of my flesh was hamburger meat.  All I could think of was... Oh my god.. My bike!  The bike is toast.  Then I remembered my mom wanted me to get some palletes for the garage.  Then I thought of Arlo Guthrie.

THe cops were nice enough to bandage me and take me someplace safe.  I refused the ambulance since the wounds aren't THAT severe.  Severe, but I can keep them clean.  BTW.. Someplace safe: A bus stop at the next exit.  8 hours later I was dragging my bandaged *** in the front door. My friend is bringing me gause and motrin as I type. I'll take more pictures!! =)


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Oh, and here I thought that was you in your avatar...


 
That isn't me.. Notice the goatee?  That's my evil self from an alternate universe.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear this mate. Bloody lorries are always causing accidents. If they're not jack-knifing on the motorway, or hogging all the lanes on the motorway, they're taking up all the room, or driving like nutters.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 11, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear this mate. Bloody lorries are always causing accidents. If they're not jack-knifing on the motorway, or hogging all the lanes on the motorway, they're taking up all the room, or driving like nutters.


Pisses me off when they blow one of their duals and leave chunks of it all over the highway. Nothing like dodging big chunks of rubber with jagged pieces of the radial belt sticking out.


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaolin,

Man, I am so glad you just got scraped up.  I mean, what Ive seen happen to people on those things is horrible.  Im just glad your alright.  
*wheeewwww*

I dont mean to spoil the mood but I would like to tell a story of a "uncle" i have through my moms marriage that I think might help people be careful when it comes to motorcycles.  (which I think are really cool. My biological mom and dad own harleys. LOL)

**********
Ricky was 21 and engaged. He loved motorcycles more then anything. Well one day he was riding in the sierrea nevadas of california. Really curvy windey roads. He was going to fast. He had on all the protective gear. 
He flew off one of the curves.  He crushed his whole face. And the left side was ripped of his bones and you could see his brain.  The rest of his body, well, almost every bone was broken.
He lost his finace. Because....He cant remember anything past his 21st birthday. He is now almost 45, and he still thinks hes 21. He doesnt know his dad is dead. He doesnt know his finace left him. He doesnt know any of this. My mom takes care of him. Changes his diapers. Feeds him. And helps him walk around when he isnt in a wheel chair.
He is one of the nicest people I have ever met. And its a good thing he thinks hes 21.  Because it gives him the zest and spunk of that age.
But I would hate to see this happen to another child of another parent.
*************
Hope it didnt sour the mood to much.
Again, Shaolin, Im glad it was nothing more then scrapes. It would have been horrible to have lost you.  !!!! 
  
Blessings everyone.


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad to hear you're OK!  Your face thanks you for sure.  What a horrible stretch of luck for my biker bretherin lately! 

Last weekend I lost a friend and very nearly another when they hit a car that had flipped and spun into their lane.  The passenger died on impact and the rider is in the hospital fresh out of an induced coma - his entire lower body is destroyed, though it looks like he'll keep both legs.


Be thankful you weren't hurt worse and be safe.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2006)

Whew, Shaolin!!!

I'm really glad you're still with us!!!!   That was a good move on your part to have a face sheild on the helmet.

- Ceicei


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

Elayna said:
			
		

> Shaolin,
> 
> Man, I am so glad you just got scraped up. I mean, what Ive seen happen to people on those things is horrible. Im just glad your alright.
> *wheeewwww*.


 
Not even scrapes baby, I'm missing flesh.  THis is brutal and I just got finished peroxiding myself.  I am in such incredible agony.  The only reason i am typing is because this is the only comfort i got at the moment.


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Ohhhh, you poor thing.
Well If i could I would feed you chocolate and candy and all sorts of things. And if it didnt hurt to much maybe a back rub. Hehehe.

Well you keep taking care of yourself and youll be just fine. Your a trooper!
 

Plus, if you werent around who would I yell at?? Hehehehehe.

Be good to yourself....: )


----------



## mantis (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> In significant pain.  I lent my sister my leather jacket last time she was here.  The jeans did a good job, I only had some bad knee scrapes.  My hands and forearms are tore the hell up.
> 
> BUT..  I walked away.  And I'm still cute as hell.


that's all that matters
as long as cute as hell


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad you are mostly OK, well, alive at least.  Can't help but think all those people riding in shorts and tshirts (without a helmet of course) are just complete idiots.  Glad you aren't one of them.

Jeff


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh wow...damn.    I'm glad that you survived and are in one piece, Gerald.  You are definitely a poster boy for the importance of wearing a helmet - complete with ALL face protection, not just those dinky metal hats that some try to pass as helmets.

Now if only you can talk some sense into the Pennsylvania lawmakers.  The state repealed the mandatory helmet law a few years ago, and not surprisingly, the number of head trauma incidents caused by biking accidents increased by a LOT.  One of the worst decisions ever made, I think.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

See next post, I have no idea what happened here


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

Gald to hear your ok

Sorry to hear about the bike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Oh wow...damn.    I'm glad that you survived and are in one piece, Gerald.  You are definitely a poster boy for the importance of wearing a helmet - complete with ALL face protection, not just those dinky metal hats that some try to pass as helmets.
> 
> Now if only you can talk some sense into the Pennsylvania lawmakers.  The state repealed the mandatory helmet law a few years ago, and not surprisingly, the number of head trauma incidents caused by biking accidents increased by a LOT.  One of the worst decisions ever made, I think.


I prefer that the morons who don't want to wear helmet don't wear em.  Evolution in action.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad to hear that you're OK, man.  Helmet laws shouldn't even be needed since common sense tells ya to wear one.  

As a truck driver myself I gotta say we aren't all like the ones you're describing in your posts.  As far as blowing a dual, hell, if it's on the trailer sometimes you don't even know you've lost one til the next truck stop and fussing about a driver jack knifing...well, that's like yelling at someone for wrecking their bike trying to avoid a hazard in the road:ultracool .  I've logged over a million (yes, 1,000,000) miles accident free in my career but I've had some very close calls for lots of reasons.  As a general rule the 90% of us that are good folks trying to make a living try hard to police the 10% of us that don't have any business being behind the wheel.  Anyway, sorry for the rant, great to hear that you're OK and I hope you heal well and quickly.:asian:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that you're OK, man. Helmet laws shouldn't even be needed since common sense tells ya to wear one.
> 
> As a truck driver myself I gotta say we aren't all like the ones you're describing in your posts. As far as blowing a dual, hell, if it's on the trailer sometimes you don't even know you've lost one til the next truck stop and fussing about a driver jack knifing...well, that's like yelling at someone for wrecking their bike trying to avoid a hazard in the road:ultracool . I've logged over a million (yes, 1,000,000) miles accident free in my career but I've had some very close calls for lots of reasons. As a general rule the 90% of us that are good folks trying to make a living try hard to police the 10% of us that don't have any business being behind the wheel. Anyway, sorry for the rant, great to hear that you're OK and I hope you heal well and quickly.:asian:


 
Eh.. No driver malice here.  Now the loading crew, they can eat me.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 11, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> As a truck driver myself I gotta say we aren't all like the ones you're describing in your posts.


And I'm sure you have your share of stories about some moron pulling in front of you and locking up their brakes (what, you can't stop that rig as quick as an Escort? )


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Not even scrapes baby, I'm missing flesh.  THis is brutal and I just got finished peroxiding myself.  I am in such incredible agony.  The only reason i am typing is because this is the only comfort i got at the moment.



DO NOT USE HYDROGEN PEROXIDE ON YOUR WOUNDS!!!!!

It will damage the edges of the wounded skin and slow the healing process.  Keep the wounds clean and covered with gauze. You can use Betadine for antibacterial purposes. I repeat NO PEROXIDE!!! Take care of yourself there. *hugs*


----------



## bydand (Aug 11, 2006)

Ditto Jade Tigress!!  My wife is an ER Nurse and won't allow Peroxide in our house.  

Glad to hear you are mostly in one piece.  I know exactly how you feel, i got hit by a mint Chevelle a few years ago and still am as ugly as ever thanks to a full face helmet and face shield.  I know what you are talking about with the strange thoughts that first go through your head, mine was "Oh, the car is blue, crap, I forgot my gloves my hands are gonna hurt when I land."

Take care and get another bike!


----------



## donna (Aug 11, 2006)

So glad to hear you are ok, and still as cute as ever. As an ex nurse I shudder to see people on motorbikes with no safety gear. Thank goodness you were wearing a face shield.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 11, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Pisses me off when they blow one of their duals and leave chunks of it all over the highway. Nothing like dodging big chunks of rubber with jagged pieces of the radial belt sticking out.



Aye, saw one cut up a car driver the other day, the car driver had to slam his brakes on and swerve like an F1 driver, just because the lorry driver wasn't paying attention. Tut...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad your safe!  Heal up and get better!  Motorcycle accidents are
nothing to mess around with.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Pisses me off when they blow one of their duals and leave chunks of it all over the highway. Nothing like dodging big chunks of rubber with jagged pieces of the radial belt sticking out.


 
I had to run over one today that was conveniently left on the road that was under construction.  Concrete wall on one side and underpass concrete wall on the other.  Luckily it did not affect my van one bit but it sure was scary as it came out under the car in front of me! :erg:

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 11, 2006)

DUDE!

Im glad you are in mostly one piece! ​


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 11, 2006)

For God's Sake, Man!
I am happy that you are somewhat vertical...
Take Care, and you MIGHT want to think about getting that rash looked at professionally...
I raise my glass of Rum and O.J. to your(recovering) health..


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 12, 2006)

I held on to my helmet for years as a reminder...looked like a face-first belt sander had flattened about a 4" wide strip off the roundness. Weeks after that, a guy on a Harley went down in front of me, and hit the back of his unhelmeted head so hard, he ejected his eyes in the skull crush. The cosmos screams at such times, "WEAR A HELMET!"

And, as an ex-para, recent P.A., and current alt health doc, I third the NO PEROXIDE thing.  You'll make the whole gig worse, including the healing time and fascial scarification...and it sounds like you burned deep enough to.

I'm working in Napa the next couple days. If you need to get those looked at, but don't wanna hit the horsepistol, PM me and I'll migrate out that way after work. BUT STOP THE PEROXIDE!!  Clean them out by flushing with warm water, and make sure you get the pieces of road out. Otherwise, look up "wound debridement" on the internet.

Depending on how bad you burgered your bod, you might want to go by a local urgent care for a broad spectrum, anyways. Lotsa crud on the roads in CA. Doesn't belong in your flesh.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> And I'm sure you have your share of stories about some moron pulling in front of you and locking up their brakes (what, you can't stop that rig as quick as an Escort? )


I took no offense to any of the comments about truckers.   It's kinda like non-MAist commenting about all martial artists...and yeah, I got lots of stories about folks doing crazy stuff.  Had a guy take the wrong side of a fork where I-64 and I-77 split the other day.  He came to a dead stop and started backing his van up with traffic moving at 70 mph all around him!  Ah, well, that's part of the job, I guess.  By the way, did ya'll know that a trucker can look down as you're driving by and see EVERYTHING going on in your vehicle?:ultracool

BTW...I would be willing to bet my next paycheck that the driver of the truck WAS the loading crew.  At the very least it's his responsibility to ensure that his load is properly secure before ever pulling away from the dock.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 12, 2006)

My mom is an RN, and worked in the trauma unit for several years.  She has seen a LOT of horrific injuries from motorcycle accidents, which is why she said "No" when I asked her for a motor scooter during my teen years.

One of my former coworkers got into a motorcycle accident about five years ago.  She was driving a motorcycle on a low speed, and wiped out on wet gravel.  Not only was she helmetless, she was only wearing a swim suit.  She was VERY lucky to have survived, and to not sustain any head trauma or broken bones.  But she still needed over a month to recover, since one side of her body was literally skinned (she underwent a lot of skin grafts).  She came back to work almost two months later; the scarring was surprisingly not that bad.  Hopefully, she learned her lesson after that incident.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 13, 2006)

Im doing ok.. No bits of road in me, betadine and lots of clean water used to clean the open seeping flesh... and a great deal of screaming involved.  No green, no red.  I'm good.  Man do I rock!

  Fly, roll, scrape, walk away, take a bus home, I've just realised just how much butt I kick.  Now, how to finance another bike?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 13, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> a trucker can look down as you're driving by and see EVERYTHING going on in your vehicle?:ultracool


 
Gotta get entertainment somewhere!


----------



## crushing (Aug 13, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> In significant pain.  I lent my sister my leather jacket last time she was here.  The jeans did a good job, I only had some bad knee scrapes.  My hands and forearms are tore the hell up.
> 
> BUT..  I walked away.  And I'm still cute as hell.




Saludos, my friend.  You look marvelous, really you do.  You may not feel marvelous, which should be hokie-dokie for you because as you know, it is always better to look good, than to feel good.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 13, 2006)

*Moderator Note:

I have removed some posts from this thread and placed them here so that this thread can continue without disruption.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator*


----------



## Kreth (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Shaolinwind,
As a body-art fan: Don't use anti-bacterials unless you need them. The human body is amazingly resilient, and using an anti-bacterial when it's not absolutely needed just reduces their efficacy when you *do* need them.


----------



## lenatoi (Aug 13, 2006)

So, where are those new pics you promised?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 14, 2006)

Keep healing!  Sounds like you are doing better.  It is just amazing sometimes what the human body can go through.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 15, 2006)

lenatoi said:
			
		

> So, where are those new pics you promised?


 
Well since you asked.. Tomorrow when I do my cleansing I'll take some shots and put them somewhere *not* on mt.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 17, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Well since you asked.. Tomorrow when I do my cleansing I'll take some shots and put them somewhere *not* on mt.



Eh.. I keep forgetting the macabre idea of photographing my gaping, torn flesh, lol.  But.. My mother, who is a nurse, came down and did a cleaning and bandaging and scored some special non-sticky bandage stuff for easy changing. She used medical saline, rather than the betadine I bought.

 My pain has subsided. (went from an 9 - 10 to a 4.) The wounds are in great shape and I am really quite lucky, except for the whole pallettes on the road thing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2006)

Well it sure is good that you wounds are healing!  Rest up and get better.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 17, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:


> A community service announcement from Pavement Muncher, Shaolinwind.



By the way, I'm healed up really well.  All that remains is some redness.. Well the skin is still rather tender and a trip/scrape resulted in a patch of flesh peeling off like paper, but aside from that I'm way past the worst of it. 

After that my threshold for pain is WAY increased.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 17, 2006)

Glad to know you've recovered pretty well.  Do you plan to continue biking?

- Ceicei


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 17, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Glad to know you've recovered pretty well.  Do you plan to continue biking?
> 
> - Ceicei



Thanks!

Biking, yes and no.. Yes in town, and the back roads through the napa vinyards.  No to route 80.


----------

